# stacking magnets Qs



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, just wanted to ask if I stack my magnets on top of each other like the picture below is this ok? thanks:thumbsup:

View attachment 180542


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

krazikev said:


> Hi all, just wanted to ask if I stack my magnets on top of each other like the picture below is this ok? thanks:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 180542


Kevin... Sorry no replies yet... I've always wondered this too. I never thought to raise the question, but it's a perfectly good one. When I got back into slots in 2001, I just started back up doing what I did back in the 70's, which is exactly what you are doing now. Some of my mags are all black and leaving them with a green or white one in a stack helps me quickly ID and orient them. The only "sort-of" answer I can personally offer is that since 2001 I've not experienced any magnet weakness or chassis running issues. Many of mine if not all of mine have been stacked since 2001... so I guess it could be the wrong thing to do theoretically... but fortunately for me in practice it *seems* to be a non-issue.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Lots of answers to magnet FAQs in this link... http://www.kjmagnetics.com/faq.asp#stack

When they ship magnets, they are stacked.

I believe that temperature is a common enemy of magnetic force but it doesn't look like you're storing your stack near any open flames.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

tjd241 said:


> Kevin... Sorry no replies yet... I've always wondered this too. I never thought to raise the question, but it's a perfectly good one. When I got back into slots in 2001, I just started back up doing what I did back in the 70's, which is exactly what you are doing now. Some of my mags are all black and leaving them with a green or white one in a stack helps me quickly ID and orient them. The only "sort-of" answer I can personally offer is that since 2001 I've not experienced any magnet weakness or chassis running issues. Many of mine if not all of mine have been stacked since 2001... so I guess it could be the wrong thing to do theoretically... but fortunately for me in practice it *seems* to be a non-issue.


thanks for the reply, I guess thats the best advise since you had them like that since 2001, do you remeber if they were stored in a heat or cold area all that time?


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

TK Solver said:


> Lots of answers to magnet FAQs in this link... http://www.kjmagnetics.com/faq.asp#stack
> 
> When they ship magnets, they are stacked.
> 
> I believe that temperature is a common enemy of magnetic force but it doesn't look like you're storing your stack near any open flames.


well if this is true 80 pecent of our parents had these cars in smokin hot attics and garages and they didnt affect them 30 40 years later when us collectors started running them again


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

slotcardan said:


> to reach curie point on a magnet you would have to take a soldering iron at 800 degrees and hold it against the face of the magnet for at least 30 seconds. the magnet will instantly become non-magnetic.
> for storage setting them up like you did where they are attracting each other is fine.
> if you stacked them so they are opposing each other then over time they will lose a little power.
> in general over long time the magnets will lose a little bit of power. when they are new they are over saturated then they kind of relax back over time and stabilize.
> ...


thanks great tips!:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

K&J magnetics is where we buy magnets for 1/32nd racing and I asked about storing magnets together, and, if they lose power over time. They said storage won't hurt and power lose in magnets is so little over years, its not even noticable or a concern to worry about.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Stacking magnets with their fields aligned (i.e. attracting each other) is good. It reinforces the magnetic poles keeping the magnetic field stronger.

I would say dropping magnets is the quickest way to lose their magnetism. That will misalign the magnetic poles.

A magnet does lose its magnetism when heated to the Curie point. However, when the magnets are recooled below their Curie points, the magnetic atoms spontaneously realign so that magnetism returns. This loss of magnetism is not permanent.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......................


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

The post 10
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4631674&postcount=10

shows (in a way) the best way to store mags.
It takes a little visualization to apply it to slot car mags.

for example neo mags do not act like ceramic mags. In storage, neo mags do not weaken.

also if you place a neo mag in with the ceramic mags, it will weaken the ceramic mags.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

slotcardan said:


> to re-magnify a magnet heated to curie you would need to reheat it back to curie and expose it to a very high magnetic field then allow it to cool.


This is incorrect. See:
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/146902/Curie-point

Many soldering irons use the Curie point to control temperature. When a 
certain temperature is reached, the magnetism stops, a relay opens up, 
power is removed from the heating element and the soldering iron tip 
starts to cool. As it cools, it passes through the Curie point again where 
the magnetism revives and the circuit is closed again turning the heat 
back on. In that way, the Curie point of the magnet is an effective 
thermostat.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Side Notes...*

To me, some side note info, thrown into this thread, is more interesting than the OT. 
Like, I didn't know that a Neo magnet stored with a Ceramic magnet would weaken the ceramic magnet ! Which brings a question up to in mind. ie- how much effect is the Neo Magnet having on the Ceramic Rear magnet on AW's Ultra-G Thunderjets ? Although not exactly touching, the rear magnet is directly over top of the Neo with a hole between them, and I'd guess only maybe 1mm separates the two ? Is this gonna weaken the rear ceramic magnet in the long term ? And how about the magnet fields themselves, are the two so close together, having an effect on the field around one side of the arm ?


----------

